# Whats Your Plan?



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer but I don't see our situation getting any better until fall our later. I figure I'm stuck in Davis County all summer. No fishing unless its Bountiful or Farmington pond. 

If these restrictions continue through the fall?? For the guys that live in Salt Lake County where are you going to hunt?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer but I don't see our situation getting any better until fall our later. I figure I'm stuck in Davis County all summer. No fishing unless its Bountiful or Farmington pond.
> 
> If these restrictions continue through the fall?? For the guys that live in Salt Lake County where are you going to hunt?


Canada.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm in Tooele County, and I WILL continue to go to Farmington Bay, BRBR, Ogden Bay and the Spur. I sure as hell ain't hunting in my county. "F" Fish Springs and Timpie!:shock:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> Canada.


I was talking to Dan today. I'm not so sure the border will be open. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm in Tooele County, and I WILL continue to go to Farmington Bay, BRBR, Ogden Bay and the Spur. I sure as hell ain't hunting in my county. "F" Fish Springs and Timpie!:shock:


Oh you're going to own Horseshoe Springs!

Or get a P.O. box in Davis County so you can register the Jeep.

Farmington Bay is going to be lonely. I'll post more pics&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be fine. I can pheasant hunt 10 minutes from my house, and my goose lease is 45 minutes from my house with most on dirt roads. 

My plan is continue hunting. Just picked up 13.5 dozen Hardcore for a steal. I've sold half because that is a lot of decoys on top of the horse trailer I had mostly full. I have no room and it will take too long to put that many decoys out. 1st World Problems.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Oh you're going to own Horseshoe Springs!
> 
> Or get a P.O. box in Davis County so you can register the Jeep.
> 
> Farmington Bay is going to be lonely. I'll post more pics��


I forgot about Horsehoe Springs...."F" that place too. 

I'll smear dog $hit over my license plate.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

If I can't hunt FB I'll have to come up with an alternate form of exercise. Guess I can always hunt grouse and chukar.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My new face mask, Viva La Civil Unrest!










-DallanC


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will hunt as normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

My plan is to hunt wherever I please, like I have in the past. Last time I checked, my hunting licenses help pay to create and manage WMAs and other state owned properties intended for wildlife preservation and conservation. If I’m gonna be required to pay for them, I’m going to use them. I’d hope the DWR officers that would be the ones to enforce these bans would be smart enough to realize who it is that they supposedly work for and give those hunters a free pass on that ‘violation’. The only one who I know won’t, would be that DB fed twig pig at BRBR. No worries there though, since I have no desire to hunt that waste of a resource anyways


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> The only one who I know won't, would be that DB fed twig pig at BRBR. No worries there though, since I have no desire to hunt that waste of a resource anyways


Tell us you you really feel!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> My plan is to hunt wherever I please, like I have in the past. Last time I checked, my hunting licenses help pay to create and manage WMAs and other state owned properties intended for wildlife preservation and conservation. If I'm gonna be required to pay for them, I'm going to use them. I'd hope the DWR officers that would be the ones to enforce these bans would be smart enough to realize who it is that they supposedly work for and give those hunters a free pass on that 'violation'. The only one who I know won't, would be that DB fed twig pig at BRBR. No worries there though, since I have no desire to hunt that waste of a resource anyways


Even though you pay your license fees, you are subject to all rules and regulations put forth by the DWR and the Feds, whether said regulations are temporary or permanent. Did you have a run-in with Greg at the BRMBR? He seemed a reasonable guy when I talked to him.


----------



## landerman (Nov 8, 2009)

Very disappointing to hear these selfish irresponsible posts from fellow water fowlers.

“I WILL continue to go to Farmington Bay, BRBR, Ogden Bay and the Spur”
“ I will hunt as normal”
“My plan is to hunt wherever I please, like I have in the past”

I’m glad the first responders, doctors, and nurses taking care of the same type of selfish and irresponsible individuals don’t think of themselves first. We’d all be hurting much more if they did.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

landerman said:


> Very disappointing to hear these selfish irresponsible posts from fellow water fowlers.
> 
> "I WILL continue to go to Farmington Bay, BRBR, Ogden Bay and the Spur"
> " I will hunt as normal"
> ...


You must be one of those duck hunters that like to crowd shoulder to shoulder over others and hunt over their decoys while trying to bs with em like nothing's wrong at 10 am after you sleep in and go socialize while eating breakfast at your local Denny's?? 
I like to social distance as far as I can when I'm out hunting personally.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Me too, I'll hunt wherever I please. Business as usual. I'm a resident of the state. I'm one of the people who dont buy into the Virus hype so, I'll hunt my usual routine...................selfish??? get real!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

landerman said:


> Very disappointing to hear these selfish irresponsible posts from fellow water fowlers.
> 
> "I WILL continue to go to Farmington Bay, BRBR, Ogden Bay and the Spur"
> " I will hunt as normal"
> ...


You're up in the [email protected] night dude! You're probably one of those people that hoard toilet paper and stand shoulder to shoulder in Costco every day. And you're worried about me hunting THOUSANDS of acres and hundreds of yards from any other person. Yeah, that makes a lot of sense to stay out of the marsh doesn't it? I fuel up at home and never step out of my Jeep until I get to where I'm going now, so that won't be any different this year.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The state better have a plan by fall and it won't include keeping hunters out of the wilderness in "closed" counties if they know what's good for them. The idea of sending DWR, local police, sheriffs deputies out after guys with no job, no prospects, and nothing but a gun and a tag they already paid for to then give them a ticket while 600 yards from the nearest human being is a moronic idea.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

landerman said:


> Very disappointing to hear these selfish irresponsible posts from fellow water fowlers.
> 
> "I WILL continue to go to Farmington Bay, BRBR, Ogden Bay and the Spur"
> " I will hunt as normal"
> ...


Very disappointing to hear someone who is in favor of violating rights of citizens in this free country.

Curious to hear how you think hunters, who's goal is to GET AWAY from others on our public lands, are going to be the issue with spreading the virus.


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

I can’t wait for the season to start. my plan is to hunt more than I did last year. I’m looking forward to the social distancing rules, 6 feet apart might actually give me more space on opening day than in years past.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

landerman said:


> Very disappointing to hear these selfish irresponsible posts from fellow water fowlers.
> 
> "I WILL continue to go to Farmington Bay, BRBR, Ogden Bay and the Spur"
> " I will hunt as normal"
> ...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> You're up in the [email protected] night dude! You're probably one of those people that hoard toilet paper and stand shoulder to shoulder in Costco every day. And you're worried about me hunting THOUSANDS of acres and hundreds of yards from any other person. Yeah, that makes a lot of sense to stay out of the marsh doesn't it? I fuel up at home and never step out of my Jeep until I get to where I'm going now, so that won't be any different this year.


When TP was in short supply my wife went on a mission to find and buy some. I told her I was fine splashing off, a kind of manual bidet. I offered to show her, but she declined. Actually acted grossed out. Don't know why, people pay good money for them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> When TP was in short supply my wife went on a mission to find and buy some. I told her I was fine splashing off, a kind of manual bidet. I offered to show her, but she declined. Actually acted grossed out. Don't know why, people pay good money for them.


Horrible visual.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Horrible visual.


That's what she said. Squeamish!


----------

